# Je parle italien comme une vache espagnole



## Mange Prie Aime

Ciao a tutti,

sono nuova su questo forum e vengo per praticare e migliorare il mio italino. E anche per scambiarsi sulle espressioni francese e italiane.

Un primo esempio "Je parle italien comme une vahce espagnole" (traductione litterale "Parlo italiano come una muca spagnola") Questa espressione quando una personna non parla bene una lingua straniera... "Parlare .... come una muca spagnola".

Questa espressione si usa anche in italiano ? Avete altre espressionni similari ?


----------



## Valpolicello

No, in intaliano non si dice "parlare male come una mucca spagnola"... credo addirittura non esistano idiomi per dire "parlo male come...
". Conosco invece un'espressione strana sul parlare di qualcuno che é volgare ma franco, non diplomatico e schietto... a Verona diciamo "tu parli come mangi".


----------



## matoupaschat

Mange Prie Aime said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono nuova su questo forum e vengo per praticare e migliorare il mio italino. E anche per scambiarci delle espressioni francesi e italiane.
> 
> Un primo esempio "Je parle italien comme une vache espagnole" (traduzione letterale "Parlo italiano come una mucca spagnola") Questa espressione si dice/si usa quando una personna non parla bene una lingua straniera... _"Parlare .... come una mucca spagnola".
> _
> Questa espressione si usa anche in italiano ? Avete altre espressionni simil(ar)i ?


Ciao MPA (excuse-moi, je suis paresseux du clavier)

On utilise aussi "masticare" pour dire qu'on se débrouille plus ou moins bien:Masticare (...) In usi fam. e scherz.: _m_. _bene_ (o _male_) _una lingua_, essere capace di esprimersi in essa più o meno bene; quindi: _m_. _un po’ di russo_; _d’inglese ne mastica poco_.
​NB Si tu n'aimes pas qu'on corrige, n'hésite pas, dis-le!


----------



## Aithria

Ciao MPA
Condivido il suggerimento di Matou e aggiungo:

*Parlo italiano da cani*

(per inciso: puoi utilizzare l'espressione da cani non solo per indicare una pessima conoscenza di una lingua, ma in qualunque contesto tu voglia sottolineare che un'azione/ un lavoro è compiuto male: _mia cognata cucina da cani_ )

P.S certo .. però ..che ..ma povere mucche iberiche!


----------



## matoupaschat

Accidenti, avevo dimenticato! Pensare, dopo così poco tempo: se n'era già parlato qui.


----------



## Valpolicello

E' vero ! anch'io l'ho dimenticato !
Bravo Aithria !


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Grazie a tutti  Questo Forum mi piace tanto. Mi permetera di megliorarmi...

Matoupaschat, pas de problème pour les corrections, bien au contraire (si tu as le courage et la patience lol) c'est bien le but


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Invece sì, si dice talvolta "Parlo inglese come una vacca spagnola" e si può adattare anche ad altre lingue.

Povere vacche!


----------



## NagiMahori

Peut etre n'est pas si comune en italie, mais c'est amusent de l'ecouter!


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Merci pour vos réponse. En français aussi cette expression me fait toujours sourrire.

Grazie per les vostre risposte. Anche in francese questa espressione mi fa sempre soridere.


----------



## Pohana

Mange Prie Aime said:


> Merci pour vos réponse*s*. En français aussi cette expression me fait toujours sourrire.
> 
> Grazie per les vostre risposte. Anche in francese questa espressione mi fa sempre so*r*ridere.



È proprio simpatica!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Vero, anche se poco delicata verso le mucche iberiche...


----------



## ChM20

En fait l'expression parler comme une vache espagnole...est une déformation de "parler comme un basque l'espagnol", donc très mal...et les vaches seraient donc innocentées..Mais tout cela reste une hypothèse étymologique


----------



## matoupaschat

Exactement ChM20.

Comme déjà signalé d'ailleurs par le lien du message #5 :



vega3131 said:


> Veramente diciamo "come una vacca spagnola", che poi è un calco del  francese "comme una vache espagnole" ed etimologicamente sembra non  abbia nulla a che fare con le vacche. Deriverebbe invece da una  corruzione di "basque", quando in Francia era di moda avere un  maggiordomo basco, da cui "parlare francese come un basco spagnolo".
> O è anche questa una leggenda metropolitana?





matoupaschat said:


> Quoto l'origine dell'espressione francese, favorita forse dalla confusione tra b e v nelle pronunce guasca e spagnola.


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

C'est juste ChM20  cela vient d'une confusion entre le "b" et le "v". Et pourquoi un basque ? et bien car les basques et les espagnoles ne s'apprécient guère. J'ai également lu que cela pouvait venir de "parler français comme une *basse *espagnole". A l'époque une basse était une servante.

L'honneur des bovidées est sauf


----------



## Aoyama

Je n'ai jamais entendu cette histoire de "basse espagnole" (qui semble, excuse-moi, bizarre). C'est bien "Basque espagnol", le glissement de B vers V est courant, surtout dans les Pyrénées. Maintenant, on peut s'interroger sur cette discrimination, les Basques français parlant, eux, très bien français ...
Ceci dit, les vaches, même espagnoles, ne parlent pas. Si elles parlaient, _même mal_, le français, on ne pourrait que les en féliciter .


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Peut-etre que le vaches espagnoles parlent plusieurs langues...


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Aoyama said:


> *Je n'ai jamais entendu cette histoire de "basse espagnole" (qui semble, excuse-moi, bizarre)*. C'est bien "Basque espagnol"_ , _le glissement de B vers V est courant, surtout dans les Pyrénées. Maintenant, on peut s'interroger sur cette discrimination, les Basques français parlant, eux, très bien français ...
> Ceci dit, les vaches, même espagnoles, ne parlent pas. Si elles parlaient, _même mal_, le français, on ne pourrait que les en féliciter .



Je t'ai envoyé un message privé avec plusieurs liens qui parlent de la "basse".....


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

... après tout pourquoi les vaches et pourquoi l'espagnole ? ce n'est qu'une question de lieu et de contexte dans lequel l'idiome est né. Ca aurait tout aussi bien pu être un *mouton tchécoslovaque *dans un autre contexte qui sait


----------



## Aoyama

Merci pour les infos , en PM. Maintenant, oui, pourquoi "vache espagnole" et pas "mouton tchèque" ou "slovaque" (pas "tchécoslovaque" qui mélangerait deux ethnies) ou même "chèvre suisse", "agneau grec" ou "caniche belge" ?
Et bien, il faut quand même un minimum de lien(s), phonétiques et sémantiques. Ici "vache" peut se rattacher à "basque" par plusieurs mécanismes phonétiques et par des _glissements sémantiques entre deux langues_, ici le français et l'espagnol (vasco/vaca/vache). Il faudrait pouvoir démontrer la même hypothèse pour "mouton", "chèvre", "agneau" ou "caniche" ...


----------

